# Ok I'm on my way



## goldmike (Feb 19, 2013)

I have managed to get some gold ( not refined yet ). This forum is great !!


----------



## goldmike (Feb 19, 2013)

better picture


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 19, 2013)

How much material did you start out with and what did you recover that from?

From the looks of what you have so far, you may want to save that and add more to it before you try to process it because there isn't much there. You can let it dry in the filter, then transfer it to a jar or other container, or fold up the dried filter/foils in the filter, then put them in a zip lock bag and save it.

At least you're getting the hang of things. It's fun when you can see results when starting out with nothing. Before you know it, you're going to have a nice gold button that you're going to show off here. :lol: 

Kevin


----------



## goldmike (Feb 19, 2013)

testerman said:


> How much material did you start out with and what did you recover that from?
> 
> From the looks of what you have so far, you may want to save that and add more to it before you try to process it because there isn't much there. You can let it dry in the filter, then transfer it to a jar or other container, or fold up the dried filter/foils in the filter, then put them in a zip lock bag and save it.
> 
> ...


I recovered the foils from about 25 old ram sticks not much gold I know  But I don't care I was very proud of what I did recover ! I will try the ac method to refine this tiny bit  I'm just learning right now and want to get it right before I dig into my several thousand gold bearing boards..ram sticks 50 old cell phones all kinds of other stuff . I get payed good money to haul this stuff off  Thanks for the input ..mike


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 19, 2013)

goldmike said:


> testerman said:
> 
> 
> > How much material did you start out with and what did you recover that from?
> ...


If you're saying that came from about 25 R.A.M. sticks, don't be disappointed once you go to process it and don't see anything. I'm not saying it won't be there, but you probably won't see it. It takes at the very least 1 lb, and especially RAM sticks to even make it worth the while. It's almost like putting 3 grains of rice in a pot to cook, just to see how the rice cooks, or how good your cooking skills are.

I have foils too, and I'm about ready to process them too, but it took me lbs worth to get what I have. You're better off getting a few pieces of scrap jewelry and process that. At least you'll see a better yield. Don't be surprised if you don't see anything, even though you know you did process fingers and got foils out out it. 

You know what?.. you just inspired me to do something. I'm going to process the foils I have. I'll post the yields I get from it. And from what you show compared to what I do have (I processed over 25 lbs of RAM - didn't weigh the actual fingers weight), I'm going to feel lucky to get 1 -2 grams of gold. Are you willing to do this to look for 1-10th of a gram of gold? Hold on to it until you get more to add to it. You'll get more and better results. I can see it'll be hard to see anything coming out of it.

I have processed gold so far, and you definitely want to make it worth your while and less costly.

Kevin


----------



## goldmike (Feb 19, 2013)

testerman said:


> How much material did you start out with and what did you recover that from?
> 
> From the looks of what you have so far, you may want to save that and add more to it before you try to process it because there isn't much there. You can let it dry in the filter, then transfer it to a jar or other container, or fold up the dried filter/foils in the filter, then put them in a zip lock bag and save it.
> 
> ...





testerman said:


> goldmike said:
> 
> 
> > testerman said:
> ...


Oh I got you buddy I am following your early advise an saved what I had in the filter in a mason jar  Pretty much everyone here knows more than I do :lol: i have 3 coffee pots half full of fingers in AP waiting patiently . Thanks buddy ...mike :mrgreen:


----------



## kadriver (Mar 3, 2013)

Way to go Mike - those foils look good sitting there.

kadriver


----------

